# Call for Warrior Pen makers to return to duty



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

My son's Apache unit will be heading to Afghanistan sometime next week, and I was hoping to get the Warrior pen makers to report for duty one more time.

There are 38 Warriors from the Captain down to the PFC that will be representing our unit out of Ellington Field. I hope that we can provide a homemade pen for each one of them.

Rather then attempt to make it happen before they leave, the wife and I thought it would be better to send the pens over in one of the first packages from home they receive, once they get settled in over there.

Any thoughts or question feel free to PM us.

Here is their company patch.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm in for a couple


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Quick question.

Bullet pens? Yea or Nay? I know some had issues trying to bring them back in the past.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I guess it would be no on bullet pens, even though it was an isolated issue before.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK to put little rifle or deer head pocket clips on wood pens, Charles ????

Also...got four here for yore auction....


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I am in. If you would like a certain kind let me know. PM me with where to send them.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> OK to put little rifle or deer head pocket clips on wood pens, Charles ????
> 
> Also...got four here for yore auction....


That would be fine Jim.
Guess I had better get a road trip together for the double wide.
Thank you Sir


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

JS Fog said:


> I am in. If you would like a certain kind let me know. PM me with where to send them.


Check PM's


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For you guys that are gonna help Charles out on this..Below is a note we stuck in each ziplock with each pen. Feel free to copy it and change it around for your own name,type of wood used etc. We used 4x6 ziplocks last time. I use thousands of the baggies in my business and if you will send me a stamped self=addressed envelope I'll be glad to send you as many baggies as you want for free...and one of the notes to copy and print if you need it. PM me for my address. Thanks to all who chose to help. The guys seemed to really enjoy and appreciate them the last go-round...

______________________________________________________

*"TEXAS WARRIOR PENS"

To Our Warriors...We're just a bunch of ******* Texas fishermen who also have a love for woodworking...and above all, a TRUE LOVE and RESPECT for our Servicemen and Women..

Enclosed is a pen handmade with respect for you from _____________________, made by old geezer, 'Tortuga' Jim *****.. We hope you will enjoy and use it to keep in touch with your friends and families back home. We know the job you guys are doing is a tough one...but want you to understand that ALL of us thank God every day that you are keeping the bad guys over there instead of wreaking havoc here on Main St., USA..

Just want you to know that we are behind you all the way...and if there is anything you need or any way we can help personally, all you have to do is ask.. We would love to hear from you.

Thanks again from all of us to every one of you... 
*


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Guess I'm going to have to get off my lazy #$%#% and get back to work. Actually glued up a couple blanks today - must have been an omen. :spineyes:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Got pens from JS Fog and Senor Tortuga so far and they are awesome. We will be sending the first care package the end of next week for our hometown Warriors. If anybody has some pens to donate please PM me. We need about 24 more pens to ensure that every soldier in the Wolfpack gets a pen.

Thanks to a great bunch of woodturners.


----------

